# Wie funktioniert der Phasen-Trick?



## HansDampf1980 (28. November 2006)

Hi alle zusammen! 
Ich habe beim Surfen einige "Artikel" gefunden, die sich mit dem "trennen" einer Vocalspur vom restlichen Track befassen. Entgegen einiger Novizen ist mir bewusst das es unmöglich ist ein sauberes Ergebnis mit wildem "rumgefiltere" zu erzielen. Ein annehmbahres Ergebnis hingegen scheint dieser sagenumwogene "PHASEN-TRICK" abzuliefern...

Wie ich soweit verstanden habe brauche ich ein Instrumental und die "Radio-Version" eines Tracks um später ein halbwegs gutes "Acapella" zu bekommen. Beide müssen unbedingt gleichlang sein (bitgenau!). Damit der Start und Endpunkt des Songs 100%ig gleich sind. 

Beide Tracks werden irgendwie über einen Effekt bearbeitet, der beide "übereinander legt" und den "unterschied" erkennt, welchen er übrig lässt. Es wird also alles "geiche" subtrahiert und der (nicht übereinstimmende) Rest bleibt übrig - die Vocal-Frequenzen!

Ich arbeite vorzugsweise mit Adobe Audition, komme hier aber nicht weiter... Alles graue Theorie eben, aber wie funktioniert es nun wirklich?! Wie bekomme ich beide Tracks bitgenau hin? Die meisten Tracks auf Maxis sind nicht 100%ig gleich... Ich weiß ich sollte WAV's nutzen und keine MP3's... Wo finde ich diesen Effekt? Wie wende ich ihn an?

Wenn sich damit einer wirklich auskennt, spendiere ich ihm ein Bier!

Ich bin mal gespannt und hoffe auf kompetente Hilfe (also jemanden der mir I.d.i.o.t. das alles gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz genau erklären kann - vielleicht sogar mit bildern ;-))

MfG HansDampf

Für gute Musik solltet ihr mal meine (noch alte) Homepage besuchen: www.againstdagrain.de


----------



## kuhlmaehn (28. November 2006)

Mh gute frage =) wüsste ich auch gerne ob das gut zu machen is.
Hab gerade 2 Posts drüber den Link hier gepostet
http://www.audacity-forum.de/download/edgar/help/audacity-1.2.4-help/anleitung_karaoke.htm
Kenn ich mich allerdings auch nich mit aus aber es müsste ja auch möglich sein das genau andersrum zu machen, sodass nicht das Instumental sondern die Stimme übrigbleibt.
Dann hab ich eben auch nochmal, eher aus gag aber es klappt sogar einigermaßen, bei der Störgeräuschminderung als Störgeäusch das Karaokefile eingeladen und es auf die normale Version von "don't know why" (hatte beide als mp3 und in echter Qualität) angewandt.
Das Ergebniss hab ich mal angehängt. Ist nicht berauschend aber ganz lustig 

http://www.load.to/?d=XP3quNdmuZ


[Edit]
Ok guck dir mal den Center-kanal-Extraktor an der klappt ganz gut =)
Hier ein Auszug aus dem pfd von google 



> Extrahieren von Vokal-/Instrumentalspuren
> Bei der Bearbeitung von Live-Produktionen muss die relative Lautstärke von Gesang und Instrumentalbegleitung
> häufig angepasst werden. Diese schwierige Aufgabe lässt sich mit dem neuen Center-Kanal-Extractor von
> Adobe Audition 1.5 lösen, der es Ihnen ermöglicht, die Lautstärke Ihrer Produktion an jedem Punkt rasch zu
> ...


----------



## The_Maegges (28. November 2006)

Naja, das mit dem bitgenau (ist zwar Gefrickel, aber müsste gehen), solltest du hinbekommen, in dem du schaust, wo bei dem Song die Welle startet (unter maximaler Vergrösserung!).
Diesen Punkt setzt du auf 0:00.000.
Dasselbe machst du beim Instrumental.
Anschliessend musst du die Phase des Instrumentals umkehren, dafür sollte es einen Filter geben.
Dies ist erforderlich, damit das Instrumental den Instrumentalen Part des Songs auslöscht.
Anschliessend legst du beides zusammen.
Wenn alles richtig gelaufen ist, überlagern sich die umgekehrten Wellen und löschen sich gegenseitig aus.

So müsste das zumindest meinem Kenntnisstand nach funktionieren.


----------



## FingerSkill (3. Dezember 2006)

LINK 

lg fs


----------



## shybby (24. April 2007)

wenn du das instrumental und den original in selber länge hast, dann legst du beide übereinander und kehrst die phase des einten um 180°.... diese phasenverschiebung löscht sich gegenseitig (fast)komplett aus..... am meisten leiden die bässe darunter.,...

ooops, hab den eintrag von The_Maegges übersehen...


----------



## FingerSkill (24. April 2007)

Ich sag nur noch dazu: das is die Theorie, ausprobieren muss man es selber.


----------



## chmee (26. Juli 2007)

Hello  Das Thema ist ja recht ergiebig 

Habe gerade das Problem. Und ich habe selbst von dem Phasentrick gesprochen.
Nun, Ich habe gerade einen Track, wo es Anfangs instrumental zugeht und später
die Stimme dazukommt. Also mal getestet, ob ich es hinkriege . UND :

In diesem Fall negativ. Man bekommt aufgrund anderer Sachen - wie zB Effekte oder
nicht 100% gleicher Phase aufgrund der "niedrigen" Auflösung - das Instrumental
nicht raus. Markant ist, dass ich den Großteil der Snares und Hihats wegbekam, 
aber die Bassdrum nicht verschwand, wohl aufgrund eines Chorus oder Reverb.

Anders kann es aussehen, wenn man Instrumental UND Vollversion hat.
Beizeiten schreibe ich wieder was dazu. 

mfg chmee


----------

